# How long before puppy can meet mum again?



## Mugsgame (17 October 2011)

Hi All, looking for some opinions, advice and experiences with regards to how long we should give it before allowing our puppy to meet her mother again, without causing problems for either?

Have never been in this situation before so have no idea!  A very good friend of mine owns the bitch and we tend to see a lot of each other (we have horses living together).  Puppy will be almost 8 weeks old when she comes here next weekend and neither if us have a clue as to when it would be ok for them to meet again!

Any helpful info would be much appreciated!


----------



## The Original Kao (17 October 2011)

I took my pup back exactly a week after we took her away from mum. She was fine about it. She was 8 weeks old at the time. Although she did try have a cheeky suckle which mum wasn't impressed with. 
She also got time to play with the female pup they kept. 
She's since been back many times, never had a prob when it's time to leave.
She also sees 1 of her brothers often in the passing. They def recognise each other even after being apart and never seeing each other for the 1st month.


----------



## echodomino (17 October 2011)

She'll be ok to meet her mother any time provided if it's out and about that puppy has had her vaccines 

By the way, it's compulsory to post photos asap when mentioning "puppy" on here


----------



## Mugsgame (17 October 2011)

Thanks both - sounds a bit simpler than I was anticipating (having just got to the end of equine weaning....!!!)

We will play it by ear a bit then, and just to clarify - totally meant myself and puppy would be meeting her mum back on home turf again, not out and about until all safe to do so!  

I do have a 'few' pics on my phone - I will upload one or two later (I think I may be biased about her cuteness tho!!!!!!!!!!).


----------



## echodomino (17 October 2011)

Mugsgame said:



			Thanks both - sounds a bit simpler than I was anticipating (having just got to the end of equine weaning....!!!)

We will play it by ear a bit then, and just to clarify - totally meant myself and puppy would be meeting her mum back on home turf again, not out and about until all safe to do so!  

I do have a 'few' pics on my phone - I will upload one or two later (I think I may be biased about her cuteness tho!!!!!!!!!!).
		
Click to expand...

Dogs are a smidge easier than horses by the sounds of things lol!

I have 2 JRT pups (7 months old) and have their mum but she lives at my mum's (doesn't get on with her own mum who I also have lol) and she just ignores them when I take them round. She gets a look on her face as if to say "oh god they're back" but she's fine with them.

Just out of nosey-ness what is she?


----------

